# Druckfilter oder Durchlauffilter?



## Alex_2076 (30. Mai 2012)

Hallo miteinander,

bin neu hier und hätte gleich mal eine Frage. Würde mich freuen wenn mir jemand weiter helfen könnte.
Habe mir 2011 einen Teich angelegt (Bilder folgen). 8.500 Liter + Bachlauf.
Damals hielt ich den "Oase Druckfilter Filtoclear 15000 mit UVC" für ausreichend - ohne Fische war dies auch so. Nun habe ich, entgegen aller Planungen, 7 Koi (20 - 35 cm) und will sie nicht mehr missen.
Mein Filter ist jedoch nur für 15.000 Liter ohne Fische, 7.500 Liter mit Fische und lediglich
3.750 mit Koi ausreichend. Wasserwerte (Nitrit, Karbonathärte, pH-Wert ...) sind zwar noch in Ordnung jedoch machen sich bereits Schwebealgen breit und die Fische werden größer.
Ich könnte meinen Filter nun mit relativ überschaubarem Aufwand durch einen "Oase Druckfilter Filtoclear *30000* mit UVC" ersetzen - bin aber nicht überzeugt ob ein Druckfilter mittelfristig das Richtige ist!?????? Was meinen Profis

MfG

Alex


----------



## Lucy79 (30. Mai 2012)

*AW: Druckfilter oder Durchlauffilter?*

Hallo!

Sich dass Du alle Koi behalten willst?  sind ziemlich viele für so wenig wasser...  ich finde Durchlauffilter besser, besonders wegen der biologischen Reinigung........     mal schaun, was die andren hier raten...

LG Susanne


----------



## Nori (30. Mai 2012)

*AW: Druckfilter oder Durchlauffilter?*

Das Problem heisst "Vorfilter" - DEN hast du nicht.
Das wird sich auch mit dem 30.000-er nicht ändern.
Da gibts 2 Möglichkeiten:
Umrüstung auf Durchlauffilter mit der entsprechenden Möglichkeit einen Vorfilter (Spaltsieb etc.) zu integrieren ODER:
Der Sprung ins "kalte Wasser" und den einzig mir bekannten Druckvorfilter einbauen.
Das Teil ist ein sich selbst reinigender Siebfilter, der aber als Druckfilter aufgebaut ist - kann also auch wie der Druckfilter selbst schön eingegraben werden.
Von der Teichgröße würde es bei dir funktionieren.
Nachteil: Das Teil (nennt sich Hozelock Saturn Booster) kostet bei uns über 500 €.
ABER: Das Gerät bekommt man beim freundlichen Händler in GB für schlappe 250,- € (199,- Pfund)

Ich hab keinerlei praktische Erfahrung mit dem Gerät und ich kenn auch keinen der das Teil hat - ich denke würde der Hersteller in Deutschland einen ähnlichen Preis wie in England aufrufen, DANN wären wir schlauer.

Gruß Nori


----------



## Alex_2076 (30. Mai 2012)

*AW: Druckfilter oder Durchlauffilter?*

Hallo Nori,

sehr gut - konstruktiver Vorschlag. Hab ihn auch schon gesehen für £199.02.
Mal sehen was noch für Vorschläge kommen. Erst mal dir - vielen Dank!


----------



## Schmiddi (26. Mai 2015)

Hallo, 
Steht der Druckfilter denn zum Verkauf? Habe ein Durchlauffilter, mit dem ich aber nicht zufrieden bin. Und würde auch gern wissen, ob man bei 6000 Litern mit 30 Goldfischen lieber einen Druckfilter nehmen soll... Mein Wasser ist auch trübe und kann nicht mehr bis auf den Grund schauen(130cm).


----------



## Nori (26. Mai 2015)

Die Beiträge Oben sind 3 Jahre alt.

Gruß Nori


----------



## Tinky (26. Mai 2015)

aber erst in 4 tagen! 
Also Schmiddi ich kann aus meiner Erfahrung KEINEN Druckfilter empfehlen...
habe jetzt 7 "Phasen" im Leben eines Teichbesitzers hinter mir:
1. Phase: keine Technik keine Fische (Wasser klar)
2. Phase: Fische halten Einzug - ebenso eine Mini Pumpe/ Filterkombi aus dem Baumarkt (Wasser wird dennoch trüber)
3. Phase: Fische vermehren sich - Filter packts nicht mehr (Wasser trübe)
4. Phase: Druckfilter mit Mini-UVC wird installiert (Wasser immer noch trübe)
5: Phase: Druckfilter auf den Müll und Durchlauffilter wird gekauft (Yippi laut Hersteller ausreichend für bis zu 60.000Liter!) (Wasser etwas klarer aber kurzer Reinigungsintervall)
6. Phase: Vorfilter wird installiert weil das ständige Reinigen nervt (Wasser wird klarer)
7: Phase Fische werden reduziert (Wasser eigentlich klar)

Im Nachgang hätte ich Phase 2-7 auch in einem Abwasch erledigen können. Für das Geld (2x Oase Minifilter,2x  Druckfilter, 1 Durchlauffilter, 1 Erweiterung Filter, 1 Spaltsieb, 1 Ersatz UVC zusammen ca. 600€ - 800€) hätte ich mir auch gleich einen "besseren" Filter kaufen /bauen lassen können.

Viel Erfolg!


----------

